# 06 Xterra Forced Induction?



## Silver02 (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone out there got a kit for an 06 Xterra for a Supercharger or Turbocharger yet?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm gonna say no on this one, but hold on a little while....or possibly get with Stillen and see what they can do.


----------



## 180typeX (Jun 25, 2006)

I work for nissan and last I heard Stillen was in process of making a supercharger for the 4.0L. Power numbers were in the 310-315 whp at 5psi. The kit is to include supercharger, Piggy back computer and all the hardware.


----------



## Silver02 (Jan 15, 2006)

180typeX said:


> I work for nissan and last I heard Stillen was in process of making a supercharger for the 4.0L. Power numbers were in the 310-315 whp at 5psi. The kit is to include supercharger, Piggy back computer and all the hardware.


That's something that would I'd be interested in. Thanks for the info.


----------

